# hyperco springs?



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

has anyone had any experience directly or indirectly with these springs for a b13 or otherwise. i can get them for my car and was wondering if they were good or not. thanks ~mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Currently they are the best std shape spring. The current second generation is by far the best.

Mike


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

thanks mike, i tried emailing you with this same question, but anyway, are they good for performance driving, like solo, track, etc? thanks, Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> *thanks mike, i tried emailing you with this same question, but anyway, are they good for performance driving, like solo, track, etc? thanks, Mike *


I was down off the net for a while due to computer problems so maybe I missed you.

For track driving, I think GC's and AGX's are much better or if you can afford it, AD, Truechoice or Shigspeed's are even better.

Mike


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

the reason i ask is because i ran across a guy with a set of them for the b13. for 125! inexpensive is good because i'm in college, have a daughter (i just found out a month ago!) and am living on my own. i just want to know if these springs are worth it or are they just a piece of you know what. anyway, thanks again~Mike


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I got the first generation one's that Rick Christ is selling for $125 a set on the way to me right now. I almost went with the second generation one's that are going for $240, but couldn't pass up the $125 price and was worried the 2nd generation one's would be too stiff for a daily driver. I have heard nothing but good things about these springs. I also have some KYB AGX's on the way to install with them.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

thats funny, thats who i will be getting them from. anyway, i've heard good things as well, so..yeah..thanks.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

where could i purchase a set of these spring that you are talking about?? Also how much is the lower on these springs??

THANKS


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

SE-R.net classifieds, here

Rick Christ is the one selling them. He is great doing business with.

They drop 1.4" front and 1.2" rear.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

I want to try to get some from him, already emailed him. Then I will sell my Eibach Sportlines


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

jingjing said:


> *I want to try to get some from him, already emailed him. Then I will sell my Eibach Sportlines  *


How much would you be selling your sportlines for when you recieve your hyperco springs?? Also when any of you install these hyperco springs let me know how they are. 

THANKS


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

slvrsentra said:


> *
> 
> How much would you be selling your sportlines for when you recieve your hyperco springs?? Also when any of you install these hyperco springs let me know how they are.
> 
> THANKS *


Sorry but I had the sportlines already sold when I ordered the hyperco's.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

so did you install your hyperco springs yet. I want to see some pictures of the hyperco's installed on our b13's. ThANKS


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Have them on, they ride really good. No pics yet. Gonna wait until I put my 16's on


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

so hows the fender gap looking after the install. The only reason i am thinking about coilovers is because the fender gap can be perfect to my liking. So about how much gap is left on the car?? THANKS FOR EVERYTHING


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

yeah, i want to see some pics too!


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I want to see pictures as well. I want to see how do they look compared to the Eibach Pro-Kits, which I have right now.


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*any hyperco springs available for B14's?*

i would be interested in getting these springs for the B14 chassis. I'm looking for an alternative to the Eibachs if there is a better spring out there.


----------

